# Probleme bei Antispam



## lyrikologiker (9 Januar 2006)

antispam hat sich wohl eben auch wieder verschluckt


----------



## dotshead (9 Januar 2006)

Keine Angst, aber nicht wg. DDoS. Cyco arbeitet gerade ein wenig.


----------



## lyrikologiker (9 Januar 2006)

fein fein


----------



## cycomate (9 Januar 2006)

Da liest aber einer unsere Mailingliste nicht, Dots 

Synflood auf beide Server und absoluter Unsinn, der an die Webserver geschickt wird.
Bisher wurden auf dem einen Server 3077 hosts geblockt (und stetig steigend), der andere ist etwas platt, zumindest der Webserver.
Das Forum habe ich erstmal deaktiviert.


----------



## Heiko (9 Januar 2006)

Kann ich helfen?


----------



## cycomate (9 Januar 2006)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich wüßte nicht, wie.
Ich werde mich langsam mal rantasten, die Seite wieder online zu bekommen.


----------



## Heiko (9 Januar 2006)

Komm doch mal über ICQ oder so. Da lässt sich besser schwätzen...


----------



## corlis (12 Januar 2006)

Seit gestern funzt bei mir Antispam mal wieder nicht, ich werde auf localhost "umgeleitet"...

Auf computerbetrug scheint momentan kein DoS zu laufen, zumindest nicht lt. Balken. Hat das script-kiddie sich nun wieder auf antispam konzentriert, oder bin ich auf irgend einer blacklist gelandet?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2006)

corlis schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das script-kiddie sich nun wieder auf antispam konzentriert,


Ob das ein "kiddie"  ist weiß ich nicht , denke mal eher , dass da jemand finanzielle Interessen 
gefährdet sieht. Ein DDoS läuft wohl auf Antispam seit gestern.

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (12 Januar 2006)

Hier kommen die Einschläge wohl auch wieder näher. Gerade war für ein paar Minuten deftig Pustekuchen mit dem Forum... :evil: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Sven Udo (12 Januar 2006)

*DDoS auf Antispam*



			
				corlis schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gestern funzt bei mir Antispam mal wieder nicht, ich werde auf localhost "umgeleitet"...


@hi all & corlis, da ist wider ein richtiger DDoS auf Antispam gerichtet:
*Google Groups* vom 11 Jan. 15:15 !


----------

